# CBS changes fuel filter every 3rd oil change



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

I was informed today that the USA inclusive condition based service (CBS) allows for changing the fuel filter at every third CBS oil change.

If we ask to see the part, is it easy to determine how "used up" the old filter is?
If it did trap any water does the water leak out when the filter is removed?
Any way to detect how much water it was holding?


My car had its 2nd CBS oil change today at 20300 miles. The countdown requesting service read 600 miles. IIRC it read 1200 when the notification first started alerting me during ignition power-on. I need to dig up my records...I think my first CBS oil change was performed at 9000 something miles. The system now says the next interval will be in an additional 13000 miles. The mechanic told me he thinks that adjustments to the estimate are mostly due to fuel consumption and (probably) not things like trip duration.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

IIRC it was @ ~ every 30k miles so what your saying makes sense.


----------

